# GUYS! SMEALUM SNEEZED



## Nyannurs (Oct 25, 2015)

https://twitter.com/smealum/status/658411053156425728


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO

*edit: *_a moderator has changed the thread title. the original was "GUYS! SMEALUM SNEEZED". i will not change it again because i dont wanna get banned, just thought id point it out here so that people wouldnt look confused._

*edit 2: *_thank you anonymous moderator for changing the thread title again    not so thank u 4 moving it to EoF_


----------



## TLOZmaster (Oct 25, 2015)

I love your signature, and thanks for the news update xD


----------



## MannCo (Oct 25, 2015)

STOP THE PRESSES


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 25, 2015)

I dont understand.


----------



## shutterbug2000 (Oct 25, 2015)

Best. Title. Ever.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 25, 2015)

shutterbug2000 said:


> Best. Title. Ever.


What is the big deal? I don't understand


----------



## Neru (Oct 25, 2015)

He just had to use the word "Soon". But idc I'm just excited for the Eshop Spoof!


----------



## Osakasan (Oct 25, 2015)

Please, let it be out ACTUALLY soon


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 25, 2015)

I know that Vinny's comment was funny, but stealing it is not a good idea! @VinsCool
Making this thread and spamming is so not cool. There are other threads to give updates.
Reporting this!
This is cool and all, but VERY uncool on this technique!


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 25, 2015)

10/10 thread title.


----------



## ADULT_LINK (Oct 25, 2015)

10/10 thread in general


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 25, 2015)

So?

He sneezed before, here on the forum:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/svdt-save-data-explorer-manager.396562/page-22#post-5754194


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Oct 25, 2015)

*Smeazed


----------



## Dyshonest (Oct 25, 2015)

Useless smealum dicksucking thread/10.


----------



## Ripper00420 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wasn't there a thread like this about the other end of his body.... Lmao!


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Oct 25, 2015)

Best thread ever! 10/10


----------



## Nyannurs (Oct 25, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> What is the big deal? I don't understand


Some user on this forum stated as a joke that every time Smealum posts an update GBATemp goes wild. Another one then replied "there is a new thread every time he sneezes." so I was merely living up to the joke

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bubsy Bobcat said:


> *Smeazed


You are a *god*


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 25, 2015)

Author said:


> Some user on this forum stated as a joke that every time Smealum posts an update GBATemp goes wild. Another one then replied "there is a new thread every time he sneezes." so I was merely living up to the joke


Ah, thats why the Edge of Forum is your friend, joke threads are to be posted there!


----------



## SomeGamer (Oct 25, 2015)

Author said:


> Another one then replied "there is a new thread every time he sneezes."


Wasn't that another one VinsCool?


----------



## AutumnWolf (Oct 25, 2015)

He sneezes way too hard (lol)


----------



## Nyannurs (Oct 25, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Ah, thats why the Edge of Forum is your friend, joke threads are to be posted there!


You do realize this is a legitimate update post? The title is merely a joke, which is slowly becoming a running gag in the homebrew 3DS subforum. Honestly, if you wanna report this thread, go ahead. I see no rule against posting updates. _please correct me if im wrong tho_


----------



## SomeGamer (Oct 25, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Ah, thats why the Edge of Forum is your friend, joke threads are to be posted there!


No EoF, postcount4ever!


----------



## zoogie (Oct 25, 2015)

I think we just have to stop fighting gbatemp's nature and just roll with the flow. This place is a zoo, embrace it. 


ADULT_LINK said:


> 10/10 thread in general


So this is the thread that gets you out of your cave?  Welcome. thisisgbatemp.gif


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 25, 2015)

Author said:


> You do realize this is a legitimate update post? The title is merely a joke, which is slowly becoming a running gag in the homebrew 3DS subforum. Honestly, if you wanna report this thread, go ahead. I see no rule against posting updates. _please correct me if im wrong tho_


I'm afraid you're wrong. We have threads in this forum if you want to talk about homebrew development. Creating new threads every time is annoying, spams the forums. Just trying to tell you in the friendliest way ever before someone else worse than me says something like "YOU IDIOT ASS BITCH WTF R U DOING 2 DAY"


----------



## sweis12 (Oct 25, 2015)

Im hyped about the romhacks? ROMHACKS? Smea EDITION OF GAMES?!


----------



## Nyannurs (Oct 25, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I'm afraid you're wrong. We have threads in this forum if you want to talk about homebrew development. Creating new threads every time is annoying, spams the forums. Just trying to tell you in the friendliest way ever before someone else worse than me says something like "YOU IDIOT ASS BITCH WTF R U DOING 2 DAY"


Alright man, whatever floats your boat. You already reported this thread, so I guess Ill let the admins handle it.


----------



## SomeGamer (Oct 25, 2015)

Aaand a sudden title change!


----------



## Nyannurs (Oct 25, 2015)

SomeGamer said:


> Aaand a sudden title change!


That was not me.


----------



## SomeGamer (Oct 25, 2015)

Author said:


> That was not me.


I know...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 25, 2015)

Author said:


> Alright man, whatever floats your boat. You already reported this thread, so I guess Ill let the admins handle it.


Nope, not really; I didn't really report it. I just said I will do this to make things juicy.


----------



## SomeGamer (Oct 25, 2015)

https://mobile.twitter.com/smealum/status/658418641440903168

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

https://mobile.twitter.com/smealum/status/658418804259553281

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Because why not?


----------



## Nyannurs (Oct 25, 2015)

SomeGamer said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/smealum/status/658418641440903168
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


cant believe people still ask that ROFL


----------



## Neru (Oct 25, 2015)

Author said:


> cant believe people still ask that ROFL


They have no pity...


----------



## ADULT_LINK (Oct 25, 2015)

zoogie said:


> I think we just have to stop fighting gbatemp's nature and just roll with the flow. This place is a zoo, embrace it.
> 
> So this is the thread that gets you out of your cave?  Welcome. thisisgbatemp.gif


indeed i stopped lurking for a moment to speak.  ive been lurkin for a while


----------



## FM360 (Oct 25, 2015)

Author said:


> _a moderator has changed the thread title. the original was "GUYS! SMEALUM SNEEZED"._



If only it stayed that way


----------



## Phanton (Oct 25, 2015)

Holy shit it is true that whatever smea does it will get a thread here


----------



## SomeGamer (Oct 25, 2015)

Phanton said:


> Holy shit it is true that whatever smea does it will get a thread here



https://mobile.twitter.com/smealum/status/658423069128552448


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 25, 2015)

Is this 4 real?


----------



## Nyannurs (Oct 25, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> Is this 4 real?


yes. it is.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 25, 2015)

Author said:


> yes. it is.


Mmhmm... Prove it man


----------



## Nyannurs (Oct 25, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> Mmhmm... Prove it man


i will prove it once smealum sneezes again


----------



## Amapola62 (Oct 25, 2015)

the command doen't work for bronies ? Is that a weird joke I am too stupid to understand?


----------



## Nyannurs (Oct 25, 2015)

Amapola62 said:


> the command doen't work for bronies ? Is that a weird joke I am too stupid to understand?


hes just making fun of bronies lol?

off-topic: 100th post zazaza


----------



## Astoria (Oct 25, 2015)

Amapola62 said:


> the command doen't work for bronies ? Is that a weird joke I am too stupid to understand?


It's a weird joke.


----------



## Selim873 (Oct 25, 2015)

Bless you, father.


----------



## Nyannurs (Oct 25, 2015)

Selim873 said:


> Bless you, father.


PREACH IT BROTHER


----------



## SomeGamer (Oct 25, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> Is this 4 real?


Only if you're on Windows, though ...


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 25, 2015)

Amapola62 said:


> the command doen't work for bronies ? Is that a weird joke I am too stupid to understand?


Its because you ARE a bronie!


----------



## Astoria (Oct 25, 2015)

We should have an "official" thread for the Homebrew Launcher development and announcements, so all the mindless hype is contained there.


----------



## Amapola62 (Oct 25, 2015)

Maybe it's a reference to that FtBrony thing in the homebrew launcher....


----------



## SomeGamer (Oct 25, 2015)

Smea likes random jokes.


----------



## Nyannurs (Oct 25, 2015)

Amapola62 said:


> Maybe it's a reference to that FtBrony thing in the homebrew launcher....


I just explained to you what it meant. Honestly.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 25, 2015)

Josephvb10 said:


> We should have an "official" thread for the Homebrew Launcher development and announcements, so all the mindless hype is contained there.


Ill make it!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Author said:


> I just explained to you what it meant. Honestly.


So Did I!
jeez!


----------



## SomeGamer (Oct 25, 2015)

OK everyone, I'm going to sleep, wish me good night and wake me up on release! Bye!


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 25, 2015)

SomeGamer said:


> OK everyone, I'm going to sleep, wish me good night and wake me up on release! Bye!


NOO! CHECK MY SIG FIRST!


----------



## SomeGamer (Oct 25, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> NOO! CHECK MY SIG FIRST!


Yes, I want a profile pic from you.


----------



## Xen0 (Oct 25, 2015)

This Thread is ridiculous.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 25, 2015)

SomeGamer said:


> Yes, I want a profile pic from you.


What  do u want it to be of?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xen0 said:


> This Thread is ridiculous.


Lol you think THIS  is ridiculous?  Check out the EOF man..


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 25, 2015)

Ai wnta 2 pley freh gaemez.


----------



## SomeGamer (Oct 25, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> What do u want it to be of?


PMed!


----------



## Billy Acuña (Oct 26, 2015)

Amapola62 said:


> Maybe it's a reference to that FtBrony thing in the homebrew launcher....


Bronies? Cakes? CakesCFW?
BRONIESCFW CONFIRMED!!!!!!


----------



## LuxerWap (Oct 26, 2015)

This topic will probably be remembered as one of the greatest topics ever!


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 26, 2015)

LuxerWap said:


> This topic will probably be remembered as one of the greatest topics ever!


Haha!Yess!


----------



## Amapola62 (Oct 26, 2015)

OFF TOPIC: Did that guy in the gif turn into Goku ?


----------



## MannCo (Oct 26, 2015)

It's about to happen!

this is going to be the first release video where i talk please be nice— smea (@smealum) October 26, 2015


----------



## Amapola62 (Oct 26, 2015)

It doesn't exist...tried the link, got error message...


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Oct 26, 2015)

HE SMEAZES AGAIN GUYS: https://twitter.com/smealum/status/658438760258887680


----------



## MannCo (Oct 26, 2015)

Amapola62 said:


> It doesn't exist...tried the link, got error message...


Yeah, it was my bad, sorry. Fixed now


----------



## Amapola62 (Oct 26, 2015)

Bless him...(cookie if you get the dumb joke)


----------



## duwen (Oct 26, 2015)

Amapola62 said:


> Bless him...(cookie if you get the dumb joke)


That jokes not worth a cookie... besides, Yellows8 it...


----------



## mungry (Oct 26, 2015)

Wow! A top of the hype sundae we get a bonus cherry with hearing him speak!


----------



## Amapola62 (Oct 26, 2015)

lol XD good one...(does that count as derailing a topic ?)


----------



## ringo1206 (Oct 26, 2015)

Who else is dying to know what smealum's voice sounds like?


And has his YouTube on auto - refresh.......


----------



## VaiCorinthians (Oct 26, 2015)

smealum's voice 
waiting...


----------



## Tacosaregood (Oct 26, 2015)

MannCo said:


> It's about to happen!
> 
> https://twitter.com/smealum/status/658438760258887680


IT'S HAPPENING!! WE'RE GOING TO HEAR SMEALUM'S VOICE!!!


----------



## duwen (Oct 26, 2015)

As hyped as I am for NH2.5, I can't board the train tonight - I need to be at work in just over seven hours, so I'm off to bed.
Have fun folks, and try not to brick your shit!

btw, my money's on Smea's voice sounding like either Darth Vader or Bart Simpson.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 26, 2015)

Smealum's voice will flow into GBATemp and calm the shitpost storms, replacing them with peace and ecstasy.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 26, 2015)

Tacosaregood said:


> IT'S HAPPENING!! WE'RE GOING TO HEAR SMEALUM'S VOICE!!!


NOO WAY!! HYPE TRAIN PULLS INTO THE STATION!


----------



## ringo1206 (Oct 26, 2015)

duwen said:


> As hyped as I am for NH2.5, I can't board the train tonight - I need to be at work in just over seven hours, so I'm off to bed.
> Have fun folks, and try not to brick your shit!
> 
> btw, my money's on Smea's voice sounding like either Darth Vader or Bart Simpson.


I'm sure it will be less then seven hours.


----------



## Billy Acuña (Oct 26, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> NOO WAY!! HYPE TRAIN PULLS INTO THE STATION!


WTF!!!?
@The_Meistro returned!!!


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 26, 2015)

ringo1206 said:


> I'm sure it will be less th*a*n seven hours.


But he has to sleep so that he is prepared for work.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 26, 2015)

Billy Acuña said:


> WTF!!!?
> @The_Meistro returned!!!


I NEVER LEFT BABY!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Amapola62 said:


> OFF TOPIC: Did that guy in the gif turn into Goku ?


First off thats HANK HILL
and yes


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 26, 2015)

Billy Acuña said:


> WTF!!!?
> @The_Meistro returned!!!


*cough*I*cough*added*cough*him*cough*to*cough*my*cough*ignore*cough*list*cough*


----------



## Billy Acuña (Oct 26, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> I NEVER LEFT BABY!


I'm on 9.9. Should I update?


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 26, 2015)

Billy Acuña said:


> I'm on 9.9. Should I update?


NOOO! DO NOT!


----------



## shutterbug2000 (Oct 26, 2015)

Billy Acuña said:


> I'm on 9.9. Should I update?


nono that'd put you at 10.2


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 26, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> NOOO! DO NOT!


jk  jlk lol
But really DONT


----------



## ringo1206 (Oct 26, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> But he has to sleep so that he is prepared for work.


.....
i
was
#rekt


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 26, 2015)

Billy Acuña said:


> I'm on 9.9. Should I update?


No way. 10.2 patches most Ninjhax 2.5 features, like eShop spoofing.


----------



## pdapanda (Oct 26, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> No way. 10.2 patches most Ninjhax 2.5 features, like eShop spoofing.


I don’t think smealum has said that


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 26, 2015)

Billy Acuña said:


> I'm on 9.9. Should I update?


Mann Ive been watching GBATemp all this time... Even though i was banned lol


----------



## Amapola62 (Oct 26, 2015)

Ok it's two in the morning where i live and I have to wake at nine at most, half past eight better for administrative papers...Time to go to bed...


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 26, 2015)

pdapanda said:


> I don’t think smealum has said that


I heard it from somewhere. *shrugs shoulders*


----------



## MannCo (Oct 26, 2015)

C'mon smea, work faster u lazy person!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 26, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> No way. 10.2 patches most Ninjhax 2.5 features, like eShop spoofing.


Well, you wouldn't need to spoof eShop on 10.2


----------



## CitizenSnips (Oct 26, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> I heard it from somewhere. *shrugs shoulders*


He said that don't update to 10.2 if all you want is eshop, because he's making a spoofer


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 26, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> Well, you wouldn't need to spoof eShop on 10.2


Until 10.3 comes out and patches all remaining Ninjhax exploits.


----------



## Amapola62 (Oct 26, 2015)

The problem is that if you don't have access to Ironhax/Cubic Ninja or Ocarina of time...you loose access to the homebrew launcher...


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 26, 2015)

LOOOLS


----------



## duwen (Oct 26, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> But he has to sleep so that he is prepared for work.


...and yet I'm still lurking


----------



## Amapola62 (Oct 26, 2015)

Me too -_-'


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 26, 2015)

duwen said:


> ...and yet I'm still lurking


Wow he's sleep posting everybody!


----------



## Nikki_swap (Oct 26, 2015)

hOI can i use this to get free games.


----------



## MannCo (Oct 26, 2015)

Sleep is for pussies ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 26, 2015)

Mij1 said:


> hOI can i use this to get free games.


Nope but if you want this can be used as an alternative to get 1,000,000 gems on clash of clans!


----------



## ringo1206 (Oct 26, 2015)

9:11 for me.

Pm




that's not a reference....


----------



## arse (Oct 26, 2015)

Mij1 said:


> hOI can i use this to get free games.



No, but you can use a baseball bat or a gun to get them via ShopHax


----------



## pdapanda (Oct 26, 2015)

Actually,I don't own a single CN/OOT3D card，but I have a digital Cubic Ninja.
It's rather expensive,but very convenient.Because I don't have to change cards.
OOT3Dhax works well on digital copies too.


----------



## honyo29 (Oct 26, 2015)

he hid reg unlock icon using two fake smdh... will it be regfive? or regfour?
eshop access fw spoof, and maybe screenshoot feature.


----------



## ZenPowerBuilder (Oct 26, 2015)

Let the Hype begin!


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 26, 2015)

honyo29 said:


> he hid reg unlock icon using two fake smdh... will it be regfive? or regfour?
> eshop access fw spoof, and maybe screenshoot feature.


You sound like youre talking in a crisis!
Are you alright?
Is it the bees?


----------



## ZenPowerBuilder (Oct 26, 2015)

https://twitter.com/smealum/status/658438760258887680
My body is ready.


----------



## Pikasack (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey... There is apparently a URL we can guess. 
Should we commence the search now?


----------



## CitizenSnips (Oct 26, 2015)

my body has always been ready


----------



## honyo29 (Oct 26, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> You sound like youre talking in a crisis!
> Are you alright?
> Is it the bees?


ah, so this is not the topic about this. sorry.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 26, 2015)

honyo29 said:


> ah, so this is not the topic about this. sorry.


NOO! THE BEES!


----------



## Tacosaregood (Oct 26, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> NOO! THE BEES!


This should be the next Nintendo Direct.


----------



## Neru (Oct 26, 2015)

So smea said *very very soon*. Like how soon?!?!


----------



## TLOZmaster (Oct 26, 2015)

Neru said:


> So smea said *very very soon*. Like how soon?!?!



Very Very


----------



## Neru (Oct 26, 2015)

TLOZmaster said:


> Very Very


very very very?


----------



## CitizenSnips (Oct 26, 2015)

Neru said:


> very very very?


just very very


----------



## Neru (Oct 26, 2015)

CitizenSnips said:


> just very very


Yea I know. I'm trying to make myself feel better. *cries with excitement*


----------



## CitizenSnips (Oct 26, 2015)

yes i can't wait much longer to try out all these new features


----------



## Konathedemo (Oct 26, 2015)

The hype is real


----------



## TLOZmaster (Oct 26, 2015)

Only the veryest of the verys.


----------



## CitizenSnips (Oct 26, 2015)

me rn on his youtube page XD


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## sweis12 (Oct 26, 2015)

HE TWEETED ALRIGHT!https://twitter.com/smealum/status/658462851271516160


----------



## FM360 (Oct 26, 2015)

the edge of the forum is your friend


----------



## Tacosaregood (Oct 26, 2015)

sweis12 said:


> HE TWEETED ALRIGHT!https://twitter.com/smealum/status/658462851271516160


The hype train is at full speed.


----------



## sweis12 (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## FM360 (Oct 26, 2015)

FUCK YEAH BITCH ITS RELEASED!!!!!


----------



## CitizenSnips (Oct 26, 2015)

he just uploaded it


----------



## ZenPowerBuilder (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## FM360 (Oct 26, 2015)

https://twitter.com/smealum/status/658463453372248064


----------



## LuxerWap (Oct 26, 2015)

OH MY GAWD! I JUST S**T MY PANTS!!!!

HYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE!!!

ACTIVE THE NYAN CAT: HYPER TRAIN EDITION!


----------



## sweis12 (Oct 26, 2015)

How do we update?!


----------



## FM360 (Oct 26, 2015)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/holy-fuck-hax-2-5-is-out.400745/


----------



## Nyannurs (Oct 26, 2015)

Guys. This isn't 4chan, stop with the image replies.


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 26, 2015)

Author said:


> Guys. This isn't 4chan, stop with the image replies.


$(".LikeLink").click();


----------

